# I cant bench press 300 pounds.



## Ramborambo (Jul 10, 2021)

But I found out last night I sure can have sex with it.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jul 10, 2021)

Gotta be a tight squeeze.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 10, 2021)

the pelvic hemorrhaging makes it feel all the better.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Jul 11, 2021)

you won't be able to benchpress Null's dates.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 11, 2021)

King Koalemos said:


> you won't be able to benchpress Null's dates.


I can't even bench press my own. I wouldn't be surprised if we even shared one or two in the past.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 11, 2021)

To be fair, a 300 lb bench press if you're natty and not a fat fuck is pretty impressive


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 11, 2021)

I had a "ur mom" joke ready to go from the title  but I see that sort of thing is already covered.


----------

